# FINALLY!  A REAL release date for A Dance of Dragons by George R R Martin



## Philip Overby (Mar 4, 2011)

It has been confirmed by the man himself and not some other sources.  A Dance of Dragons will be released on July 12th, 2011.  Ugh.  I have literally been waiting for this book for 5 years.  

Thoughts?  Will it live up to expectations?  Are you excited?  Do you care?


----------



## Donny Bruso (Mar 4, 2011)

I feel lied to. GRRM said I'd read it first on his site, and I read it first here, lol.

That aside, Yes, on July 12, I will totally be raiding my B&N for my copy, despite the travesty the last book was. After taking 7 years to complete _half_ the book, since he stated at publication of book four that book five was half complete, this one damn well better be good. Since it includes the characters that I love the best, I have high hopes. I've been waiting to find out what happened to Tyrion since 2000. Thank god there's a countdown on his site, otherwise I'd be sitting here figuring out the math myself, lol


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 4, 2011)

Dude, I completely feel you.  I thought A Feast with Crows was an OK book mind you, just not as awesome as the previous three books, so I, like you, felt let down a bit.  Plus, I wanted to find out what was going on with my favorite characters, most of which weren't even in that book.  Ugh.  

That aside, I'm glad it's almost finished and has a concrete release date.  Even the worst thing Martin could write tops the best of what most people are publishing.  Kind of puts the whole fantasy genre in perspective.  

I've been trying to finish Deadhouse Gates by Steve Erikson for at least 4 years now.  I can't read 900 page door stops unless they're written by Martin it seems.  I give up and go read something shorter.  Like the Oxford English Dictionary.

Oh, and I'm glad you heard it from me first.  Martin gets enough praise as it is!


----------



## Donny Bruso (Mar 4, 2011)

Lol. I figure if I apply myself I might work through the massive stack on my coffee table waiting to be read before July. Working on The Heroes by Abercrombie now. I won't say I can't put it down, since I obviously have, but the writing so far is every bit as good as his last four novels.


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm waiting on The Heroes in the mail now.  I read an excerpt from it and it seemed pretty good.  Looking forward to getting it.  I have slews and slews of books to wade through before July, so I'm good for that moment!


----------



## Worldbuilder (Apr 3, 2011)

I was a little disappointed by FoC, too, but mostly because it didn't have most of my favorite POVs, especially Tyrion and Dany, so I'm really hopeful for DoD. I just started rereading GoT in preparation for the show and I'm going to continue on through the next three to get ready for DoD. I remember the major stuff pretty well, I think, but I've forgotten a lot of the details, and with ASOIAF you can't afford to do that if you want to stay on top of things!


----------



## ckelly06 (Apr 18, 2011)

It's been so long since I read the other books in the series at this point that I think I'd have to read them again to remember the story. At this rate he'll finish the series...

20 years after he's dead? 30 years? 


I guess he could pull a Tolkein and have his son finish it, Silmarilion style...


----------

